# Leonard's aquascapes



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought I should introduce myself here  and show my aquariums.
I'm 15 years old and have been "playing" with aquariums in 3-4 years now. I most like plants and aquascape, but feel, that I'm getting more intressed of snails to 
I have a 160l planted tank, a 102l Tanganyiak biotop and a 2l planted super-low-tech 

The 160l (100*40*40cm) is the plant-aquarium. Here's a photo: http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/6924/72012043fy1.jpg
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/9899/39077832pq9.jpg
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/2960/13dw5.jpg
The sand is called "Råda sand" in Swedeish  0.8-1.2mm
I use PMDD (KNO3, KH2PO4, MgSO4, K2SO4, NutriSI) and Tropicas micro fertilizer and pressured CO2, from a small 500g tube, soon I'll buy a 6kg tube instead of the small ones. I have 4*30watt t8 lightning tubes, i'd rather use 2*70 Watt HQI, but that's to expencive right now 
The layout not ready yet, I'd like the plant, at the back, to be more "fluffy" and then I'll form them like hills (one hill for one specie). In the front of the aquarium it already is Glosso, a quite nice carpet right now. I'm also plaiting hairgrass into the Glosso.
I'll follow up the layout and show photos of the tank, when the plants been growing for a while...I think it should be nice =)
The Red Moore root, is still floating, but it will be about there it is now anyway =) I'll put some moss on it also.
I have a TetraTec EX120 external filter for this tank, I'm diffuse CO2 through it, but it doesn't work good at al, soon I'll buy a AM Reactor 1000.

102l Tanganyika biotop: http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/3695/12pu2.jpg
http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/7524/68ma0.jpg
http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/7665/77dy2.jpg
DIY filter, behind a "BTN", totaly about 10l filtervolume, I use a AquariumSystem New-Jet 1200, I'm very satisfied with it, strong and it doesn't sound anything at al!
I have Lamprologus multifasciatus and Neritina natalensis (snail) in the tank right now, I'll buy 4 Julidochromis transcriptus "Gombe" later.

2l nano tank: http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/3442/18pr6.jpg
Red Sea nanofilter, Anubias nana and Najas guadalupensis are the only plants. I don't fertilize often, and don't do much waterchanges often.
Light i a 25watt Halogen lamp, usual used for writing tables  A really cheap aquarium, it didn't cost much to create it 
I don't know if I shall buy some carbon fertilize (like Easy Carbon or Exel) to the tank and then I can put in some more advanced plants, like Micranthemum and HC! =) But I'll wait with that for a while...


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

Is this plant Myriophylum tuberculatum?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice start! The basic structure of your 160L looks good and that driftwood is great. The red plant on the left is a little distracting, maybe move it to the right and back a bit. Right now it seems like an afterthought just stuck on the side. I was thinking that putting it below the left end of the lower branch of wood might work better. Other than that, it's just a matter of the plants filling in and being shaped.

Your other tanks are neat too. I like your rock structure and those fish are cool. You have such a varied group of aquariums and each one is interesting. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, that plant is a Myriophyllum tuberculatum (Red), some kind of Myriophyllum anyway =)

I'll see what I'll do with the redish Cryptocoryne, but I think it matches quite well on the left side, maybee put more into the centre of aquarium, but anyway on the left side =)


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

I bought some tuberculatum and othr plants from aquaspot world, they should be here soon. Your tanks look good, especially for your age, I'm young and its good to see other young people doing this too.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Now I hope the driftwood will sink and the plants, in the back of aquarium, will grow bigger. Maybe it'll take 1 months or so...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Field in front of wall syndrom. Make a midground dude.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

yes, it really looks like that now... hope it gets better when all plants grow bigger and when I've cut them like hills.


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

hei hei

vackra akvariumer! (my swedish is pretty bad ) can't wait to see the progression of your tanks


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

haha  nice swedish 

I'll take some pictures, when the driftwood have sinked.

Ha en bra dag!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

http://bp2.blogger.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/RfQpEvvWw5I/AAAAAAAAAN8/MkL5P6a6xZU/s1600-h/25.jpg

I've moved the red Cryptocoryne, placed the drift wood and the plants have been growing a little bit  Now, but seriously, I don't think it'll take so long time for the plants to grow taller and wider.
I also placed some stones on the drift wood, so that it won't float. I'l take them away soon.
I'm going to buy som plants (Ammania gracilis, Ludwigia repens "Rubin" or something) and replace the Ludwigia acuratra (the empty room in my aquarium, next to the heater). I can't make it grow, it doesn't get red niether, so I'll probobly throw it away soon.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I've cut the Micranthemum umbrosum with a scissor (left) and I've also cut the Rotala sp. "Green" (right) and planted the steems tighter together. I hope it will be nice and bushy "hills" now.

After/berfore: http://bp3.blogger.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/Rf2EsvvWw-I/AAAAAAAAAOk/I9laevnuPME/s1600-h/110.jpg


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

My glossos doesn't look too good, I thought I'd replant it, but do you think it's better to let it be for a while and see if it will grow lower? I also think of changing it to HC...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

No - pull out all the Glosso and replant it piece by piece... Its worth it...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I think that's what I'll do. If I go for HC, it won't be the same contrast to the Micranthemum and Rotala sp. "Green", it'll be the same colour with HC. So I'll better go for Glosso one at least one more time.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Update: http://bp0.blogger.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/RgqZhzr1mkI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/U2yR2aNIA6Y/s1600-h/169.jpg

I've replanted the Glosso and Micranthemum umbrosum and Rotala sp. "Green" (at the ends of aquarium) have been growing a little bit sonce last photo.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Big improvement.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

http://bp3.blogger.com/_u1fGoxLr_9s/Rg6ldjr1mlI/AAAAAAAAARA/eL3YZjG8s6g/s1600-h/177.jpg

Today.


----------

